# unicender



## skogsmats (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello. Found on Youtube this thing called "unicender".
Can You guys give me information of, good, bad or anything?
skogsmats


----------



## D Mc (Feb 16, 2009)

Just ordered one and it should be here Friday. I will report my impressions after I have had a chance to test it. I have heard nothing but good about this unique tool. 

The fact that it can ascend and decender single rope is a great asset. And those who use it also say it works very well for doubled rope.

We'll see.

Dave


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, I would like to here more about this beast also. What do they cost?


----------



## D Mc (Feb 16, 2009)

$450.

Dave


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 16, 2009)

skogsmats said:


> Hello. Found on Youtube this thing called "unicender".
> Can You guys give me information of, good, bad or anything?
> skogsmats


http://storrick.cnchost.com/VerticalDevicesPage/Ascender/MiscAscenderPages/MiscAsc131.html scroll threw here and you find a lil more info in it as well as some other cool tools
and onother place to check out http://www.treeclimbing.com/content/view/252/119/
http://www.treeclimbercoalition.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=8601&sid=23a941b1bb310952d612f84bd4b3b133


----------



## skogsmats (Feb 17, 2009)

*Unucender*



D Mc said:


> Just ordered one and it should be here Friday. I will report my impressions after I have had a chance to test it. I have heard nothing but good about this unique tool.
> 
> The fact that it can ascend and decender single rope is a great asset. And those who use it also say it works very well for doubled rope.
> 
> ...



$450 is a little stack of money, will it be wprht it? Waiting on Yor Answer. Have a good and nice"weekend".
skogsmats


----------



## skogsmats (Feb 17, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> http://storrick.cnchost.com/VerticalDevicesPage/Ascender/MiscAscenderPages/MiscAsc131.html scroll threw here and you find a lil more info in it as well as some other cool tools
> and onother place to check out http://www.treeclimbing.com/content/view/252/119/
> http://www.treeclimbercoalition.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=8601&sid=23a941b1bb310952d612f84bd4b3b133[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 17, 2009)

$450, great. I was hoping they would be under $500. :censored::censored:

I can wipe my ace for a long time for that kinda money.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 16, 2009)

Was thinkin of getting off the wallet and getting one. Anyone got any stories? leaning to the unicender rather than the spiderjack!


----------



## D Mc (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I have to say I am VERY disappointed in the Unicender. For this last month, in between snow storms I have done tip-and-chip removals, fruit trees off of 8 ft ladders and stump grinding. 

And I don't feel it has made these jobs any easier at all. I was expecting so much more...but it just sits there in the truck, clipped onto my saddle, not earning its keep. :bang:

Sorry to all who are awaiting a report on the Uni, but I have only been able to use it on 2 small trees. I am pretty excited about how it felt but it is too early to make a true judgment of any significance. 

But I can say, having used the Lockjack there are many things I like about the Uni far better. Simple rope attachment, no little screws and springs, attaches mid-line and works single AND doubled rope systems. 

Will post when I have more info.

Dave


----------

